# orphaned case macht probs



## Pewmatic (5. Feb 2011)

Moin,

unzwar bin ich seit 2 Wochen am Java basteln und hab mir ein kleines Tutorial geschnappt um ein Übungsspiel zu bauen. Ich baue aber nicht alles detailgetreu nach dem Tutorial, sondern wandele ein bisschen was ab. Leider stoße ich auf folgende Fehlermeldung und komme deswegen nicht weiter und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dadurch helfen (Die Sufu hab ich benutzt, aber das hat mcih nciht weitergebracht):




```
import java.util.Random;

public class rndfarben {

    Random generate = new Random();   
  
    String farben[] = {"weiss","schwarz","blau","rot","gelb","gruen"};
    String steine[] = new String[4];

    int zahl1 = generate.nextInt(6) + 1;
    switch (zahl1)
            {
            case 1: 
                steine[0]=farben[0]; 
            break;
            case 2:
                steine[0]=farben[1];
            break;
            case 3:
                steine[0]=farben[2];
            break;
            case 4:
                steine[0]=farben[3];
            break;
            case 5:
                steine[0]=farben[4];
            break;
            case 6:
                steine[0]=farben[5];
            break;
            default: steine[0]=farben[0];
    }
    

}
```

Netbeans macht mir als erstes bei der switch (zeile: 11)Methode Stress und sagt: illegal start of type. Hängt ggf. mit dem orphaned case zusammen?!
Und dann beim ersten case (zeile 13) bekomme ich den Fehler: orphaned case. 
Lösche ich case 1 so entsteht die Fehlermeldung automatisch beim 2. case.

Danke für Hilfe


----------



## XHelp (5. Feb 2011)

Weil dir eine Methode fehlt. Du kannst den Code nicht einfach so in die Klasse werfen. Das was du suchst ist vermutlich die Main-Methode


----------



## Pewmatic (5. Feb 2011)

Danke. Jetzt weiß ich was gemeint ist. Ich habs dann so gelöst:


```
void Generator() {
    int zahl1 = generate.nextInt(6) + 1;
    switch (zahl1)
            {
            case 1: 
                steine[0]=farben[0];  
            break;
            case 2:
                steine[0]=farben[1];
            break;
            case 3:
                steine[0]=farben[2];
            break;
            case 4:
                steine[0]=farben[3];
            break;
            case 5:
                steine[0]=farben[4];
            break;
            case 6:
                steine[0]=farben[5];
            break;
            default: steine[0]=farben[0];
           }
    
    }
```


----------



## XHelp (5. Feb 2011)

Du kann dir den switch-Teil auch sparen:

```
int zahl1 = generate.nextInt(farben.length);
steine[0]=farben[zahl1];
```


----------

